# They ate half a pound of butter.



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

If you are worried then call your vet. How long ago did they eat it? I would be worried about irritating their pancreas. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

They ate it about 3 hours ago. Called my vet and she is operating, but will call back. The office staff said she is there till 9pm.

Not sure if only one indulged or both. I am pretty sure I know which one took it off the counter.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

If it was three hours ago then I don't think anything is left in their tummies. Hopefully nothing will happen but you may have some messy poos!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

Cute dogs!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks, obviously they are not too bothered by what they have done.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I understand that so much fat can cause problems for the pancreas. But our chocolate lab used to eat plenty of butter... now that I know how to induce vomiting, I'd do that if it is right after they are it. But the butter has passed out of their stomach's by now probably. I expect they'll be fine. Possibly some loose stools. FYI the pukeatorium recipe is 1/8-1/4 c peroxide. It works like a charm.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Millie'sMom said:


> Thanks, obviously they are not too bothered by what they have done.



I'd say they look down right pleased with themselves..hope they don't have anything more than loose poopies.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

maggiesmommy said:


> I'd say they look down right pleased with themselves..hope they don't have anything more than loose poopies.


I thought so too. New pound of butter is softening in the cupboard.

Hopefully, no loose poops, but I am not holding my breath. Vet says not to worry.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

would love to know the outcome of this... i'm sure they just wanted to help out with the thanksgiving cooking  what beauties!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

My friends Boxer ate a whole tub of Country Crock butter last week. She did have horrible diarrhea for a couple of hours afterwards. Maybe your two will have tougher stomachs than she did.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My puppy Lucy has eaten a variety of butter and margarine. She got a stick of butter, wrapper and all. No ill effects. One night she got a tub of margarine and a package of pita bread. No ill effects. Just looked pleased with herself.

I did have 2 girls at the same time. I did have my garbage and counters cleaned by them occasionally. I always assumed they both did it together. I was wrong. When on dog died, all activity in the kitchen stopped. So all along it was only one bad dog, not two. So don't assume that they did it together.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh man, I suspect the thief will show themselves shortly by pooping out dog poop cookie dough of some sort! We always know the thief in our house (Smooch). She recently took 7 pomegranates out of a bag and decided to try to eat all of them. SEVEN.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> I did have 2 girls at the same time. I did have my garbage and counters cleaned by them occasionally. I always assumed they both did it together. I was wrong. When on dog died, all activity in the kitchen stopped. So all along it was only one bad dog, not two. So don't assume that they did it together.


I am sure I know which one stole it off the counter, but the other one would have no issues "sharing" once it hit the floor. I guess we will know when I take them out to poop.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

You can use the butter wrapper to grease a baking sheet and you could also use the wrapper for a cake knife. Rub it on the blade and the cake won't stick to the knife. Gives a nice clean cut.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> We always know the thief in our house (Smooch). She recently took 7 pomegranates out of a bag and decided to try to eat all of them. SEVEN.


How did that work out for her?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Millie'sMom said:


> How did that work out for her?


She was fine, just ended up pooping out a lot of pomegranate rind over the next day or so. She has an iron stomach (unfortunately or fortunately, depending on how you look at it). We were more annoyed about the seven pomegranates!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> She was fine, just ended up pooping out a lot of pomegranate rind over the next day or so. She has an iron stomach (unfortunately or fortunately, depending on how you look at it). We were more annoyed about the seven pomegranates!


I hope they don't expect a lot of sympathy, as far as I am concerned this is self-inflicted damage. 

As I have 6 dozen shortbread cookies to make, I, too, was more annoyed at having to go get more butter.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

My Honey Penny ate a big softball size of bird suet coated with bird seed that was hanging from a tree in our yard ... she never got sick, but her coat certainly was very shiny for some time afterward! Hope the butter give your girls nice shiny coats for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Probably just some yuck poo is coming! Mine did the same and that's all that happened. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Katduf said:


> Probably just some yuck poo is coming! Mine did the same and that's all that happened.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Unfortunately, you are probably right.:yuck:


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I think you should make them pay by deducting the price from their allowance.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie has nabbed a few sticks of butter over the years with no ill effects. The only giveaway that a crime was committed is an inordinate amount of licking of her lips and nose, along with a satisfied smile.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My lab has done this a few times....she was fine and had no I'll effects. I'll have to remember the cupboard. Lol.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Let me guess - Ellie?


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Let me guess - Ellie?


Surprisingly, no. Her mama is the food thief, and has been since we got her.

Only, once has Ellie been caught. She used a chair next to the kitchen counter, to get on top of the fridge and indulge in a box of butter tarts that I thought were safe (from her),I came downstairs to find her licking her lips and looking down at me awfully pleased with herself.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Nope. Not possible. No way those two sweet lovely girls did anything bad. :




(PS: How have the poops been?)


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

How are the poops? Are they doing okay? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry that I didn't see this in time. It sounds like they're fine, but the thing you'd be worried about in this kind of situation (ingesting lots of fat) is pancreatitis. Each dog is different in terms of the amount of fat it takes to trigger it, but the symptoms can include vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy, and hunching (i.e., holding the body as if the stomach area is painful).

If it seems to be causing more than just a little garbage gut and the dog is really "off" after having too much fat, definitely visit the vet. Pancreatitis can cause severe damage if left untreated.

Glad the girls are OK!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the picture. Your girls are beautiful and look so sweet together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Nope. Not possible. No way those two sweet lovely girls did anything bad. :
> 
> (PS: How have the poops been?)


And Shala has never done anything bad either.  My mother use to have a saying: Angel on the sidewalk, devil in the door, she was referring to her kids but I think it could apply to these two as well.

Poops are fine, nice and solid.



tippykayak said:


> Sorry that I didn't see this in time. It sounds like they're fine, but the thing you'd be worried about in this kind of situation (ingesting lots of fat) is pancreatitis. Each dog is different in terms of the amount of fat it takes to trigger it, but the symptoms can include vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy, and hunching (i.e., holding the body as if the stomach area is painful).
> 
> If it seems to be causing more than just a little garbage gut and the dog is really "off" after having too much fat, definitely visit the vet. Pancreatitis can cause severe damage if left untreated.
> 
> Glad the girls are OK!


Thank you, pancreatitis is what I was worried about, but didn't know the symptoms. I did talk to the vet, when she was available, and she didn't seem to worried. Just bring them in if they were not acting right.

They don't seem the least bit bothered by their little "snack". And I learned my lesson.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Ksdenton said:


> Love the picture. Your girls are beautiful and look so sweet together.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, that is what they want you to believe.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

All they learned was that they could find delicious buttery snacks on the counter!

I can never leave anything on the counter or it will be scooped up quickly unless I'm in the room.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It's an advanced golden technique: next time they need to butter you up they're all set!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

PiratesAndPups said:


> All they learned was that they could find delicious buttery snacks on the counter!
> QUOTE]
> 
> However, I learned my lesson and from now on butter will be softening in a cupboard with a child safety lock.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

dborgers said:


> It's an advanced golden technique: next time they need to butter you up they're all set!


Best laugh I have had all day. Thank you


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad they are OK. You might look into a security cam 

[vimeo]32968508[/vimeo]


----------

